

Kitchen Hacking: Perfect Steak, Sous-Vide Style - aaronhenshaw
http://grandst.tumblr.com/post/43492419935/kitchen-hacking-perfect-steak-sous-vide-style

======
cultureulterior
Lousy buy-now link doesn't let you see the item

